# כדור נגד תולעים



## tsuker (10/7/07)

כדור נגד תולעים 
קניתי ב-20ש"ח כדור בשם Vermis-Ex  כנגד תולעים. האמת היא שקניתי את הכדור בחנות חיות(בנחלת בנימין) לא דרך וטרינר , עכשיו השאלה שלי אם זה כדור סטנדרטי או שזה יכול לגרום בעיות ,ועדיף להתייעץ עם וטרינר. בגדול יש לי כלבת טרייר קטנה מעורבת(2 ק"ג) , הכדור עפ"י דברי המוכרת מיועד לכלב במשקל 10 ק"ג על כן הוא ייעץ לי לתת חצי כדור היום וחצי בעוד שבוע. הכלבה ממש מגרדת זאת אומרת גוררת את התחת על הכביש בלי הפסקה. מה דעתכם בנושא תודה שי.


----------



## toomuchdogs (10/7/07)

רק דרונטל, כל דבר אחר פשוט בולשיט 
וכמובן שדרונטל רוכשים אצל ווטרינר, ככה שזה בראש שקט, דרונטל עולה סביבות 24ש"חי כך שלא חסכת כלום...


----------



## noaita (11/7/07)

גרירת ישבן על הרצפה לא תמיד בגלל תולעים 
גם אני חשבתי ככה עד לא מזמן אבל הווטרינר הסביר לי שזה לעתים קרובות בגלל סתימה בבלוטות האנאליות (בלוטות משני צידי פי הטבעת). כדאי שתקחו אותה לווטרינר שיבדוק כי אם כן צריך לרוקן את הבלוטות האלה שלא תיווצר דלקת.


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/7/07)

אני לא כתבתי כלום על גרירת ישבן..


----------



## veredtered (11/7/07)

קצת על הכדורים נגד תולעים 
הכדור הכי מוכר,נפוץ, ותיק - וגם הכי טוב לדעתי - הוא כדור הדרונטל פלוס (לחתולים יש גרסא בשם דרונטל קט). הוא עולה בסביבות 20 ש"ח או קצת יותר, ומתאים ל-10 קילו כלב. הוא מטפל במגוון רחב ביותר של תולעים כולל תולעי הסרט שמגיעים מהפרעושים (אלה שנראות כמו 'אורז' כשהן חיות וכמו 'שומשום' כשהן מתות), תולעים עגולות, תולעי קרס ועוד. *לא* מטפל בתולעת הפארק (אין כדור שמטפל בתולעת הזו). יש גם את ה-Vermis-Ex שבד"כ עולה כמו הדרונטל. גם הוא כדור ל-10 קילו כלב. ורמיס מטפל טוב בתולעי סרט. אבל בתולעים אחרות הוא לא מטפל טוב אלא אם נותנים אותו 3 ימים רצוף - כלומר אם כלב שוקל 10 קילו הוא  צריך לקבל כדור ורמיס פעם ביום במשך 3 ימים כלומר סה"כ 3 כדורים בשישים שקלים במקום כדור דרונטל אחד ב-20 שקלים. אבל - אם הכלב שמקבל את הכדור נגד התולעים מטופל בשגרה גם נגד תולעת הפארק, בזריקות של איברמקטין או דורמקטין, אז הורמיס מספיק בהחלט גם במתן של פעם אחת - כי האיברמקטין של תולעת הפארק הורג את כל שאר התולעים (אבל לא הורג את תולעי הסרט). כך שהשילוב טוב בהחלט, גם אם לא חוזרים 3 ימים על הטיפול. ולשאלתך, שי - אם הכלבה שלך שוקלת 2 קילו תן לה רק רבע כדור, לא חצי. הכדור, כאמור, הוא ל-10 קילו כלב. ואכן, כמו שכתבו לך - גרירת הטוסיק על הרצפה יכולה לנבוע  מתולעים אך לא רק - סיבה נפוצה נוספת היא סתימה בבלוטות האנליות. אם לאחר מתן הכדור הבעיה תמשיך, מומלץ לגשת לוטרינר לריקון השקים. ורד (הוטרינרית)


----------



## toomuchdogs (11/7/07)

../images/Emo24.gif


----------



## drora121 (11/7/07)

מה עם הסיסטל+? 
עד כמה שהסביר לי הוטרינר שלנו זה אותו הדבר כמו דרונטל+ רק מחברה אחרת. האם זה נכון?


----------



## veredtered (11/7/07)

נכון נכון, שכחתי 
ססטל פלוס וססטל קט (cestal) הם בדיוק אותו דבר כמו דרונטל וטובים כמוהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. ורד


----------



## ניל´´י (11/7/07)

ורדתרד שלחתי לך ../images/Emo30.gif 
במסר אישי... סבתא ניל"י....


----------



## טון טון1 (11/7/07)

../images/Emo43.gifתודה על התשבה המושקעת, הוספתי לטאגליינס 
לשאלות הנפוצות וכן לקישורי הפורום


----------

